# On the floor equals fair game...



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Dog chewed things are normal in my house.


----------



## mrmooseman (Aug 12, 2011)

you didn't know if it was on the floor its fair game? lol .. it's a rule moose tells me every gr has and they must follow it ! lol


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

What you all don't understand is Angelina, my elder, is truely that...a little angel....

She has never, ever, ever chewed one thing in the house she is not suppose to. I can put a piece of steak on the floor and tell her to leave it and she will.

We can (and do during holidays), put cookies etc out on the coffee table and she will not touch it.

But, she is not Nellie, who really is trying very hard....

Someone must have told her about that GR rule...


----------



## Skippy03 (Nov 8, 2011)

Angelina said:


> What you all don't understand is Angelina, my elder, is truely that...a little angel....
> 
> She has never, ever, ever chewed one thing in the house she is not suppose to. I can put a piece of steak on the floor and tell her to leave it and she will.
> 
> ...


WHAT?! If I put coffee on my coffee table Skippy will stick his big ole tongue in it and try to have it. I am lucky I can (almost) keep him off our dinner table :bowl:

Angelina has superior self control or she's on a diet you don't know about hehe.


----------

